# Cool, Cool, Kitty



## Shadow1953 (Oct 13, 2010)

Seems that not too long ago I wrote asking about keeping the out side cats warm during the winter.

Any recommendations for keeping them cool in the Phoenix summer? We've already hit 95 degrees at 10:30 in the morning.

They aren't feral, just an outside family of four siblings, three boys and a girl. We just don't have room for them inside, as there are four there already.

They do have access to a wood 'tongue and groove' laundry room and an aluminum shed. However neither are 'controlled' environments. There are areas of shade throughout the day. And, of course, all the water they can drink. We can put as many bowls out as they can empty, and big enough ones for them to swim in or wade across, but we can't necessarily put out 'fresh, cold' bowls several times during the day. The water in the bowls will likely soon reach ambient temperature. And even then, the 'cold' tap water may very well be 80 - 90 degrees out of the spigot.

As I remember, I heard that cats run a little higher temperature than humans, and thus can endure higher temperatures than we do. But things here get extreme. Several years ago the FAA closed our international airport because the jets had not be flight tested at temperatures over 120, and it was 123. They were afraid the air would not be dense enough to generate the amount of lift the planes needed.

Anyway, any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanx in advance.

Shadowcat


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I heard that somebody put ice cubes in the bowl of water, and that would keep it cooler for a little big longer.

Alternately, you could probably just freeze a whole bowl of water...sheesh, if it's 90+ at only 10:30 A.M., it would be drinkable soon enough!

P.S. I am soooo moving in with you! How much do you charge for rent? LOL (warm temperatures, and 8 kitties... perfect place for me to stay!)


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm wondering if this winter water bowl would help keep the water cool (or at least not boiling!) if you added some ice cubes to the water as Vivid Dawn suggested. The rubber might insulate it just enough to make a small difference.


----------

